# Best place to buy plumbing?



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

What is the best place to buy plumbing parts for your tank/sump. One place that has everything you need?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

kouma said:


> What is the best place to buy plumbing parts for your tank/sump. One place that has everything you need?


I've just finished my plumbing. 
JJ downs is where I went but later found a place closer to my house Fabco..... Both are great but jj downs may have a little more variety

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I found that home hardware had everything I needed. All depended on the store though.

I have 2 near me, 1 has everything I could every need and 1 has a smaller selection but have always found the staff to be really helpful. 

Way better than home depot. More like the old hardware stores that used to exist (At least in England) where they had everything, just just had to ask.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Lowes has the basic cheap white PVC fittings and pipes.

JJ Downs is really good for hard to find fittings but most of their selection is the grey PVC variety.

Noble Trade is cheaper than JJ Downs and they also have an insane variety. That is where we got all our plumbing parts to build our shop.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

+1 on JJ Downs. Not sure if JJ Downs is the cheapest but they do have everything.

Something to remember: the unions you buy at Store A will not necessarily match up with the unions you buy at Store B. I know for a fact the the unions at Lowes are different from the unions at JJ Downs. Further to this, please refer to this earlier post I made regarding the unions at JJ Downs:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49046

I'm not knocking JJD, I'd go back in a heart beat, but just be careful of their unions


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome, thanks everyone.

CamH your link is very helpful thanks.

It seems JJDowns and Noble Trade will be the places I will visit first


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just went to JJ Downs today and boy they have more than what you think. What I like is you tell them what you want to do or your project and they knows exactly the part you need unlike HD or Lowes where you have to spend hours explaining them...I am very happy with my experience with JJD and definetly would recommend them. Good to know about Noble Trade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> I just went to JJ Downs today and boy they have more than what you think. What I like is you tell them what you want to do or your project and they knows exactly the part you need unlike HD or Lowes where you have to spend hours explaining them...I am very happy with my experience with JJD and definetly would recommend them. Good to know about Noble Trade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Music to my ears because I literally SUCK at plumbing. I want to pay someone to just design my plumbing, so having helpful staff is great.

Is their plumbing parts all made in North America, i.e. gate valves, etc.? I heard the overseas stuff cause issues.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Rookie2013 said:


> I just went to JJ Downs today and boy they have more than what you think. What I like is you tell them what you want to do or your project and they knows exactly the part you need unlike HD or Lowes where you have to spend hours explaining them...I am very happy with my experience with JJD and definetly would recommend them. Good to know about Noble Trade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JJ downs is the best, they can also manufacture anything you can dream of


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

kouma said:


> Music to my ears because I literally SUCK at plumbing. I want to pay someone to just design my plumbing, so having helpful staff is great.
> 
> Is their plumbing parts all made in North America, i.e. gate valves, etc.? I heard the overseas stuff cause issues.


no joke but we are hobbyists and not every hobbyist is a plumber..i was in the same shoes as you when I started but after around 2+ years now I know a little about reducer bushing, coupling, gate valve, union (still confused) is LOL.......
you will be just fine...I wish I would have known about them before I would have avoided so many trips to HD or Lowes but its all good u learn right..

Not sure if all their stuff is made North America but I think it is...You can always ask them..Google them up as JJ Downs Industrial Plastic Inc...


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

You guys were not kidding about how expensive JJD is. My God $95 for a gate valve. I found a nice place online that sells pretty much everything and ships directly from the US. They have a shipping option called DHL Direct that includes all duties, taxes, brokerage, etc. If you order in small quantities, each order could only cost $15 shipping using DHL Direct. They carry Spears, KBI, LASCO, and a bunch of other big names. Their url: zorocanada.com


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

kouma said:


> You guys were not kidding about how expensive JJD is. My God $95 for a gate valve. I found a nice place online that sells pretty much everything and ships directly from the US. They have a shipping option called DHL Direct that includes all duties, taxes, brokerage, etc. If you order in small quantities, each order could only cost $15 shipping using DHL Direct. They carry Spears, KBI, LASCO, and a bunch of other big names. Their url: zorocanada.com


What kind of gate valve is costing $95?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

I think I picked up a 1 1/4" threaded gate valve from JJ Downs a year and a half ago for around 50-60$ 

I had to do a bit of searching on their website to find it. But since they have so many different brands and product lines, you'll have to do a bit of digging to find one that won't break the bank, but still have the specs you need.


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> What kind of gate valve is costing $95?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1-1/2" Spears Slip/Slip.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I have lots of black and white gloss PVC pipe available.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

duckhams said:


> I have lots of black and white gloss PVC pipe available.


It's great stuff and awesome price!

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------

